# *URGENT* Newark Show Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have just receiced an e.mail from Russ re how many we have booked for MHF at this show according to him we have 38 that have booked. On our list we now have 52 :roll: 

THEY ARE RUNNING OUT OF SPACE AT THE SHOWGROUND IF YOU HAVEN'T BOOKED I WOULD BOOK TODAY AS THEY ONLY HAVE 69 SPACES LEFT IN THE WHOLE OF THE SHOWGROUND.

They have got an overspill field which is outside the perimiter fence that will house day visitors and thoes that have not booked but evening entertaiment will not be available to them.



ALSO the gates will be locked at 10pm in the evening there will be 24hrs security on them but if you arrive late you will have to park in the over spill part.

My Mobile Number is 0786 767 8605 just in case you cannot find our pitch at the show or if you cannot make it.

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Stickied Jac


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ta Stew



Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
Just got in confirmed as booked

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Steve.

Any more managed to book today please.

This is the first time I have known a show to be a sell out I hope its going to be as good as they say it is :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Lets Hope that all those that booked with MHF have been noted as such


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We can but hope Sonja :roll: I think where some of the confussion is that some of our lot have booked with the ccc to get the extra discount but have asked to camp with us. Also the above members listed have probally not even booked yet which is why we have several more than Event Developments.


Jacquie


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Ladyj

When i phoned up to book they,asked whether i was a member of the CCC,i said yes,but i mentioned i wanted I pitch with MHF.they replied when you arrive just tell whoever is on the gate,you wish to pitch with MHF.

Karl


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Karl,

Well I hope they remember to tell the lads on the gate :lol: and I also hope we can all squeeze in on the pitch they have given us, we may end up being rather cosy :roll: I do hope you will all bear with us if this is the case.


Jacquie


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Jacquie, sorry we cannot confirm attendance until after next Wednesday as Barbara ( wife) has a hospital appointment then and it depends on the date of admission for surgery, I will definitely confirm/or not Wednesday evening.

If we are too late by then so be it, there will be other rallies.

regards

Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Bob 

Let me know if you do manage to get booked in. Hope all goes well with Barbara's appointment I hope it's nothing to serious. 

Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi lady j
i sent you pm and will confirm monday pm


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI chapter,

No pm received as yet 


Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

been calling all w/end to a answer phone ? so will try monday i was working away last week and forgot to book, but i'm home with 
a flu bug so having a few days home
chapter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Chapter Steve,

Let me know if you manage to get booked ok on Monday hope you feel better soon.


Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Please mark Silverfox and Trucker as confirmed.
All paid up. There are approx 40 spaces left overall.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi jacquie
just to confirm the booking for newark
see you soon chapter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Badger & Chapter all confirmed now look forward to seeing you all there.




Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi jacquie

do you have any idea what time the gates will be closed if at all on the friday night, we will be arriving between 10.30 and midnight 
also if there is any changes the week prior to the rally can you please e-mail me as a will be in the gambia 
thanx steve (chapter)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

Gates will be shut round about 10pm I believe. There will be 24hr security on them but as to wether they will let you in i'm not sure, they will probally send you to the over spill field. My Mobile number is 0786 767 8605 for any body that is arriving late.

Just make sure you bring the sun back with you Steve :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MHF's pitch is adjacent to the
main exhibition area and close to the evening entertainment pavilion.
We will be manning the gate till about 10pm then security take over... His
brief will be to ask any really late comers to park up at the gate for the
night then pull onto the pitch first thing Saturday.
Tickets will all be despatched in about 2-3 weeks

Copy of E.mail from Russ now you all know as much as me :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie
just to say thanks for keeping us informed,
Terry.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As there is a couple of competitions going on at this Rally for the best turned out units and a themed units. Shall we make an effort and try for the best turned out units.

Could you all please download the MHFs badge and enlarge it and put your user name and real names on it and maybe place it on the front of your motorhome. I have done this by sticking a couple of fridge magnets to it after laminating it. If you haven't got a laminator stick it to a piece of card and cover it with either clear fablon or cling film. It will not stick to Hymer fronts though, so maybe tie it to your front grille or display in front window no good if you have blinds up though :roll: :lol:

Link to badge here I hope :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-5.html#cat

Jacquie


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*Badge*

Hi all

Where do i find MHFs badge??

Jeff....................


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeff

Its in the download section on the front page. Here is the link to it well I hope it is lol.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-5.html#cat

Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jac

Can we have a "worst turned out" category too... im in with a chance then.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

I was hoping to come, but my husband has just pointed out that it is impossible to get to Newark until midday Sat and we would have to leave 8am Sun- must say , when he said I hadn't thought it through-he has a point.
Sorry to miss seeing you all


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

adbe said:


> I was hoping to come, but my husband has just pointed out that it is impossible to get to Newark until midday Sat and we would have to leave 8am Sun- must say , when he said I hadn't thought it through-he has a point.
> Sorry to miss seeing you all


You have PM


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Ya Hoooooooo*

Ya Hoooooooo

I have managed to get booked in at Newark so will see you all there.

Vince


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane

The new toy is not that bad is it :lol: 


Hi Adbe

Never mind maybe next time


Hi Sharbul Vince

Well done look forward to meeting you there.

They have just 9 spaces left in the whole of the showground so if you are thinking of going I should be quick booking.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Tickets for this show are now SOLD OUT for camping on the inside of the showground and all entetainment tickets. They still have room at the moment for the outside overspill camping at a reduced rate of £25 no discount on these though, and this will not include entertainment tickets either.


Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Sold out!*

Greetings,

Should be a good show Jaquie, a nice start to the season eh?

I am pleased that we booked early and we are both looking forward to a really great week/end, got a few pounds left to spend.

See you there!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to remind you all to bring something to put under your wheels this coming weekend and if you haven't downloaded the MHF badge yet please do so, so that everybody knows who everybody is :lol:. John and I should be on site at Newark from Thursday early afternoon so I will not be on the net and not on here :roll: :lol: If anybody decides they are not going to arrive at the show could you please let me know as this saves us hanging about waiting for folks.My mobile is 0786 767 8605

See you all there hope the weather livens up.

Jacquie


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Oh the weather is certainly going to liven up Jacquie ~~ snow and frost.

Bring plenty of gas for your heating everybody not to mention more blankents, hotwater bottles etc etc 


Joyce


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

HI

Is bottled gas available at the show????


regards
Karl


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Karl,

I have no idea if gas will be available at the show as this is a new show so if I were you I would get it before you arrive just in case there isn't any.


Jacquie


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Have made enquiries and found out that Flo Gas are going to be at the Newark Show. 

Joyce


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

According to local weather forcasts for newark, its drizzle and cool on friday and milder with more sun thanclouds on sat & Sunday (even warmer on Monday)

Remember Jacquie "If there's snow..........I don't go" :roll:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Is that any snow Badger or just the british rail wrong kinda snow :lol: 
Geo


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

ANY snow Geo....Brrrrrrr.....I come off the rails if its cold.............I'm a sun worshipper.... :lol:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

sealady said:


> Have made enquiries and found out that Flo Gas are going to be at the Newark Show.
> 
> Joyce


If Eastern Leisure are attending, they will have Calor refills

Dave

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry badger I will bring me shovel to dig you out with as your only a tiddler and might get buried :lol: if you need a warm feel free to pop into our van


Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OOOooo Jacquie........you say the nicest things


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Opening Time ...*

Does anyone know what time the gates open for entry to the grounds on friday?

We hope to arrive early to settle everything in before the rush.

This will of course make us available for various jacqui delegated tasks should the need arise.

It may be in the paperwork but alas it is in the van ready and at another place.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin, 

I think the gates open at 9am and thank you for volunteering for duties what a nice man you are: I am sure I can find you something to do :wink: 


Jacquie


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*newark show*

hi all
decided to travel up to newark on thursday evening instead to avoid traffic and booked into brownhills for the night anybody thinking the same be quick as brownhills are now starting to put vans in front car park and there is limited space available, we can always go and annoy jaq if it gets to boring :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Careful Alan you may find yourself in the muddy patch :lol: :lol: if i'm annoyed


Jacquie


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

jaq
now thats not nice, on my first rally aswell!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
see you friday
alan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

One more sleep til I can go!! yipee!!

Looking forward to see y'all.

I'll hopefully remember my *PMR radio's*... so for those who need me in my official capacity as *marshall or medic*, i'll be on MHF unofficially voted in *channel 3* (no sub channel, just channel 3). You should be able to get me at any point *from Thurs night onward*, range permitting.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

It might be worth getting one of these radios. Will you be doing any DJ-ing at all, I quite like 60s music.


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

No mate... sorry.

Getting those radios is a great idea. Saves on mobile bill. We use it to keep track of eachother too.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> We use it to keep track of eachother too.


True but please switch it off at bedtime. The noise of those RV springs will be enough to know not to call :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> > We use it to keep track of eachother too.
> ...


if he can get 7 1/2 tonnes rocking, I want some lessons!!!!!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

zaskar said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Stew

I don't have springs... I have air suspension and shock absorbers... nerr nerr, that told you! :lol:

Paul

Shame on you... you know im 8.3 tonnes! Im a big boy. 8O


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Paul

Shame on you... you know im 8.3 tonnes! Im a big boy. 8O[/quote]

strewth! 8O

that makes it even more impressive!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane



> I don't have springs


 figure of speech Shane, figure of speech.

But hey if you have problems making her rock then I have the latest Rocky film and the latest Bond film on board if you need some entertainment lol

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got loads of dvd's I havent even had chance to watch... im always yakking at the meets/rallies and don't get much time to watch films... you know the score fellow ralliers!


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

beware delays between Blyth roundabout and Grantham roundabout from sealadys daughter whos mum is stuck in the bad delays!!!! Drinking coffee!!! because of all the roadworks


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Careful Alan you may find yourself in the muddy patch :lol: :lol: if i'm annoyed
> 
> Jacquie


Is that like a wet patch ? 8O

Dave

656


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

vs_Admin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The thread is 8 years old?


I think everyone will have now gone home, the field will be empty:wink2:


Paul.


----------

